# Testing please: GPU-Z Resizable BAR Support Report



## W1zzard (May 16, 2021)

I added a detailed PCIe Resizable BAR report to GPU-Z -> Advanced Tab, or just click on the Resizable BAR readout on main screen.







Beta build is attached to this thread. Not 100% sure yet if I got all these detections implemented correctly.

Could you guys test this on your systems (with and without BAR enabled/support) and let me know your thoughts?

I've removed the attached test build from this post. Use public GPU-Z 2.40.0 instead, please.


----------



## qubit (May 16, 2021)

I've got an RTX 2080 SUPER and get this:





See specs for the rest of the system.


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2021)

qubit said:


> I've got an RTX 2080 SUPER and get this:


Does that list look accurate?


----------



## 95Viper (May 16, 2021)

It works for me... the Motherboard manufacturer on my z490 board has not put out the Bar BIOS... supposed to be in the works.
So I wait.


----------



## qubit (May 16, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Does that list look accurate?



Well, I don't know what every setting means, so here goes:

GPU hardware support - correct
Above 4G enabled - no idea what this means
Resizable bar enabled in bios - correct. Neither the mobo nor the GPU support it
CSM disabled - no idea what this means
boot from gpt - correct
64-bit OS - correct
Windows running in UEFI mode - not sure. The mobo's got a UEFI BIOS, but it's a 2011 product running a 2700K, so maybe W10 has switched to pre UEFI mode. The UEFI is not in legacy mode and doesn't have one
Graphics driver support - not sure. I have the latest driver installed, so it depends on the context, ie it won't support it on this hardware, but will on the right hardware

Hope this helps.


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2021)

qubit said:


> Windows running in UEFI mode - not sure. The mobo's got a UEFI BIOS, but it's a 2011 product running a 2700K, so maybe W10 has switched to pre UEFI mode. The UEFI is not in legacy mode and doesn't have one


run msinfo32, look for "BIOS Mode", that shows "Legacy"?



qubit said:


> Graphics driver support - not sure. I have the latest driver installed, so it depends on the context, ie it won't support it on this hardware, but will on the right hardware


Right now the logic is to show "driver: no", if the currently installed driver has no resizable bar support for your GPU (2080 Super). 
The driver does have support for Resizable BAR on Ampere GPUs.

Better to show "yes" in this case? Not sure


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2021)

First screen says enabled, second screen says disabled in BIOS?
I also have CSM disabled
For clarity, all these should say YES 

hardware as in specs, BIOS is:
ROG STRIX X570-F GAMING BIOS 3801
AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.2


----------



## AsRock (May 17, 2021)

shows up for me how it should do, as i do not have a card that supports it so, but it's there.






And back off








qubit said:


> Well, I don't know what every setting means, so here goes:
> 
> GPU hardware support - correct
> *Above 4G enabled - no idea what this means*
> ...











						What is Above 4G Decoding – your BIOS's dark horse. Should it be enabled?
					

In modern motherboards BIOS, you can find the Above 4G Decoding checkbox, and now the Resizable Bar has appeared next to it. And the Resizable Bar was already well explained by AMD – the processor can directly communicate with the card through a couple of big steps, instead of a million tiny...




					www.gameunion.tv


----------



## Dorek (May 17, 2021)

im on Z590 mobo and bar enabled in bios with bar enabled drivers.


----------



## qubit (May 17, 2021)

@W1zzard I'll get back to you this evening re that command. 

EDIT: re the driver, I'd show it as "Yes (disabled)" on hardware that doesn't support it, like mine. Waddya think?


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2021)

qubit said:


> "Yes (disabled)" on hardware that doesn't support it


"disabled" doesn't mean "not supported", even "not supported" doesn't mean "supported by this driver version for other GPUs, but not yours"


----------



## X800 (May 17, 2021)

I have the same issue that Mussels have.
Bar enabled and CSM disabled they should be yes.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2021)

X800 said:


> I have the same issue that Mussels have.
> Bar enabled and CSM disabled they should be yes.
> 
> View attachment 200628


w1zz got some info from my system, he's working on that issue


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2021)

I will test this with my AMD setup when I get home and see if it still works


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2021)

Build in first post updated with fixes for CSM and BAR detection

@X800, @Dorek can you test the new build?


----------



## Dr. Dro (May 17, 2021)

ayy, it's also misreporting for me. Running driver 470.25 on Windows 21382.1.

BIOS settings are:
Above 4G Decoding: Enabled
Resizable BAR support: Enabled
CSM: disabled

GPU is updated/flashed with Resizable BAR capable BIOS





Edit: Ninja fixed with the build you just posted, nice one w1zz! Just need to take care of the CSM disabled thing now


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2021)

Resizable BAR in the BIOS is enabled, but its a beta feature for this board currently, so that might be par for the course.

Everything else looks correct, I always enable above 4G.


----------



## qubit (May 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> "disabled" doesn't mean "not supported", even "not supported" doesn't mean "supported by this driver version for other GPUs, but not yours"


Well, it's the context, isn't it. I think it's clear enough that the driver supports the feature, but not on this hardware, without resorting to a long sentence. Perhaps you could have a little question mark next to it which brings a popup with a verbose explanation of what's meant by that? If you can think of a better way to put it, then I'm all ears.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2021)

qubit said:


> Well, it's the context, isn't it. I think it's clear enough that the driver supports the feature, but not on this hardware, without resorting to a long sentence. Perhaps you could have a little question mark next to it which brings a popup with a verbose explanation of what's meant by that? If you can think of a better way to put it, then I'm all ears.



I mean, is "disabled" and "not supported" literally not clear enough?


----------



## qubit (May 17, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> I mean, is "disabled" and "not supported" literally not clear enough?


The context is different, isn't it? He was wondering how it should be phrased so I've made a suggestion. He can put it anyway he likes and if he, or anyone else has a better suggestion, then I'm all ears.


----------



## Dr. Dro (May 17, 2021)

qubit said:


> The context is different, isn't it? He was wondering how it should be phrased so I've made a suggestion. He can put it anyway he likes and if he, or anyone else has a better suggestion, then I'm all ears.



I somehow get your point, I suppose adding a row stating the _reason_ Resizable BAR support cannot be enabled would solve this standoff and make it more accessible for people that don't know what these settings mean, and then adjust the other entries to be as accurate as possible (for example, Graphics Driver Support: "Yes").

For example, if Pascal or Turing are detected, the row would say "Not supported by GPU architecture", and if system requirements for the feature aren't met, it could say "Not supported by current hardware configuration, please ensure the Compatibility Support Module (CSM) is disabled and that Above 4G Decoding, Resizable BAR support are present and enabled in the system BIOS" or something.


----------



## qubit (May 17, 2021)

Dr. Dro said:


> I somehow get your point, I suppose adding a row stating the _reason_ Resizable BAR support cannot be enabled would solve this standoff and make it more accessible for people that don't know what these settings mean, and then adjust the other entries to be as accurate as possible (for example, Graphics Driver Support: "Yes").
> 
> For example, if Pascal or Turing are detected, the row would say "Not supported by GPU architecture", and if system requirements for the feature aren't met, it could say "Not supported by current hardware configuration, please ensure the Compatibility Support Module (CSM) is disabled and that Above 4G Decoding, Resizable BAR support are present and enabled in the system BIOS" or something.


Yes, nicely put, especially your second paragraph. Two heads are definitely better than one when it comes to things like this.


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2021)

Dr. Dro said:


> I suppose adding a row stating the _reason_ Resizable BAR support cannot be enabled


Nice idea, but every single item of the "Yes" list must be "Yes", or no resizable bar. so if multiple are "no", that would complicate the text a lot

Like on my work system:


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2021)

Works like a fine on my system and thanks @W1zzard


----------



## Dorek (May 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Build in first post updated with fixes for CSM and BAR detection
> 
> @X800, @Dorek can you test the new build?


looks the same except CSM disabled is yes, which i think is correct actually.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 17, 2021)

Here's mine. Msi RTX 3080 Ventus and B550i Aorus with 5800x:


----------



## Athlonite (May 17, 2021)

Seems good to go here on my Win 10 21H2 X64 and Asus ROG Strix X570 F - Gaming (BIOS version 3801 AGESA 1201) Ryzen 7 3700X and Sapphire Nitro+ RX6800 16GB OC setup





So, big thanks for all the hard work Wizz 



> @qubit  CSM disabled - no idea what this means



CSM is basically legacy mode for how windows handles BIOS settings and hardware config instead of using UEFI


----------



## GSDragoon (May 17, 2021)

Everything is reported correctly on my end.


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2021)

Awesome, thanks for testing everyone. Surprising how many people have resizable BAR enabled


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2021)

GPU-Z isn't detecting the option turned on in the BIOS.








Edit: Added the BIOS screenshot


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> GPU-Z isn't detecting the option turned on in the BIOS.
> 
> View attachment 200672
> 
> ...



Does your RTX 2060 support it in it's bios? Maybe it's sending GPU-Z mixed signals.


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2021)

Build in 1st post updated again, with better wording for the cases where "no" wasn't enough info.

Please test


----------



## Divide Overflow (May 17, 2021)

Looks like it's working well for me.


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> GPU-Z isn't detecting the option turned on in the BIOS.
> 
> View attachment 200672
> 
> ...


This one of the cases that are improved by 2.39.3, screenshot please


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> This one of the cases that are improved by 2.39.3, screenshot please



How is it improved? I noticed he also utilized an MSI tomahawk, I also use one, though on a different platform. I wonder if his BIOS is beta as well. Or MSI implementation is broken in the beta. Mine is enabled but on 2.39.3 still shown as disabled.


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2021)

It's the previous beta BIOS version 1H3 that showed having Resiazble BAR support. I see there's a new Beta BIOS (1H5) available for download.


----------



## qubit (May 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> run msinfo32, look for "BIOS Mode", that shows "Legacy"?


ok I'm home now and yes it does show legacy.

I like the new wording on the driver support: nice and clear.

Thanks for your continuing efforts with this utility.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Awesome, thanks for testing everyone. Surprising how many people have resizable BAR enabled



good on my end too! I have had it enabled 70% of the time since launch day. it seems to give WoW an error after 2-3 hours of gameplay though (no overclocks when testing this just SAM on or off), no other games have that issue. So I disable it for WoW. I have it on now cause I got bored of WoW and uninstalled it, so it has been on 24/7 for awhile now with 0 issues in a wide variety of games.


----------



## Ramo1203 (May 17, 2021)

My Z390 Aorus Pro got a BIOS that enables Resizable BAR but I didn't enable anything related in the BIOS.


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> How is it improved? I noticed he also utilized an MSI tomahawk, I also use one, though on a different platform. I wonder if his BIOS is beta as well. Or MSI implementation is broken in the beta. Mine is enabled but on 2.39.3 still shown as disabled.
> 
> View attachment 200699


hmmm it looks like RTX 2060 does support the PCIe resizable BAR capability, NVIDIA just isn't enabling it in the drivers. Will verify here tomorrow with a 2060

edit: confirmed, the 2060 reports back 3 BARs that can be resized

so I guess I'll add a check "if turing, set 'Resizable BAR enabled in BIOS' to 'GPU lacks Resizable BAR support'"


----------



## Dr. Dro (May 17, 2021)

Still says CSM is not disabled for me on the third build 





snip from msinfo32:





BIOS setting snaps:


----------



## HD64G (May 17, 2021)

Works as intended for my system. All yes apart from GPU supporting that feature.


----------



## Selaya (May 17, 2021)

Booting 7 via CSM from an MBR (not GPT) formatted NVMe.
This doesn't look right?


----------



## toilet pepper (May 17, 2021)

Still the same for me.


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2021)

It is disabled in bios.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 18, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Awesome, thanks for testing everyone. Surprising how many people have resizable BAR enabled


 only issue is it is enabled in my bios


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2021)

Selaya said:


> Booting 7 via CSM from an MBR (not GPT) formatted NVMe.
> This doesn't look right?


interesting. can i get a screenshot of disk management?


----------



## Lordbollo (May 18, 2021)

Asus Maximus 12 Formula  Bios ver 2004
Evga 3090 FTW3 Ultra

Bar is enabled but it says in gpuz   CSM disabled No   but it is


----------



## ebivan (May 18, 2021)

Here you go.


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2021)

ebivan said:


> View attachment 200753
> 
> Here you go.


Wondering why your 3080 says CSM disabled Yes.
Maybe because the GPU-z version you are using?


----------



## ebivan (May 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Wondering why your 3080 says CSM disabled Yes.
> Maybe because the GPU-z version you are using?


Propably because i disabled CSM. I dont need to boot legacy OS'es.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 18, 2021)

RX 570 here...on an Asus B450M-A motherboard....Resizable BAR Enabled in bios....GPU lacks resizable BAR Support....Everything seems to be correct..


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2021)

Jose Jeswin said:


> RX 570 here...on an Asus B450M-A motherboard....Resizable BAR Enabled in bios....GPU lacks resizable BAR Support....Everything seems to be correct..
> 
> View attachment 200760View attachment 200761


Should the main tab show "Unsupported" instead of "Enabled" ? More of a philosophical question.

Technically the BAR on your card is sized to 4 GB, but the driver isn't properly making use of it


----------



## X800 (May 18, 2021)

The newest GPU-Z has back this issue with CSM it says NO ,but i have CSM disabled so it should say YES


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 18, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Should the main tab show "Unsupported" instead of "Enabled" ? More of a philosophical question.
> 
> Technically the BAR on your card is sized to 4 GB, but the driver isn't properly making use of it


Maybe 'Enabled' in the main tab and 'Enabled but GPU lacks Resizable Bar support' in advanced tab under PCI-Express Resizable BAR..would be nice..
same as Graphics Driver Support..


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2021)

ebivan said:


> Propably because i disabled CSM. I dont need to boot legacy OS'es.


I have it disabled too but still was showing No.
anyway i got to work.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 18, 2021)




----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2021)

Resizable BAR enabled in Bios - GPU not supported
Kinda better than GPU lacks Resizable BAR support, not trying to correct @W1zzard


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Resizable BAR enabled in Bios - GPU not supported


"Unsupported GPU" Even better?



FireFox said:


> not trying to correct


always appreciate feedback


----------



## Dr. Dro (May 18, 2021)

It's shaping up nicely, always appreciate good work, mate.
By the way, latest 2.39.4 build still says CSM disabled "No" for me


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Unsupported GPU" Even better?


That works too.



Dr. Dro said:


> By the way, latest 2.39.4 build still says CSM disabled "No" for me


I had the same problem and solved it going into Bios switched from Other OS to UEFI then back to Windows still said No then again went into Bios and switched again to Other OS and now it says Yes, Fate or Luck?


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> That works too.
> 
> 
> I had the same problem and solved it going into Bios switched from Other OS to UEFI then back to Windows still said No then again went into Bios and switched again to Other OS and now it says Yes, Fate or Luck?


Or could that lead noobs to believe that "GPU-Z lacks support to detect"?


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Or could that lead noobs to believe that "GPU-Z lacks support to detect"?


Definitely not.
as said before not trying to correct you but *( Unsupported GPU or GPU not supported )* looks more professional, the word Lacks doesn't fit in GPU-z app


----------



## Dr. Dro (May 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I had the same problem and solved it going into Bios switched from Other OS to UEFI then back to Windows still said No then again went into Bios and switched again to Other OS and now it says Yes, Fate or Luck?


Oh, mine is set to the Windows 8/10 security compliant mode with secure boot enabled. I wonder if that's why


----------



## INSTG8R (May 18, 2021)

Everything works except my Navi10 doesn't support it


----------



## Feyd (May 18, 2021)

"Above 4G Decode enabled in BIOS" No

I have that enabled in BIOS so it should be yes.


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2021)

Feyd said:


> View attachment 200825
> 
> "Above 4G Decode enabled in BIOS" No
> 
> I have that enabled in BIOS so it should be yes.


you have just one graphics card? can i get a screenshot of device manager resources for your card? just the memory resources is enough


----------



## Feyd (May 18, 2021)

Yes I have only GTX 1070, my CPU's iGPU is disabled in BIOS.


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2021)

Feyd said:


> View attachment 200839View attachment 200838
> 
> Yes I have only GTX 1070, my CPU's iGPU is disabled in BIOS.


All these memory ranges are located within the 32-bit (4 GB) address space. So "Above 4G decode" is not active, maybe this is some BIOS bug


----------



## Feyd (May 18, 2021)

> That's strange but it could be true, since BIOS for this Asus MB was total crap and last version released was first version to at least work somewhat normally. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## madd0g (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi all - a little late to the game, but mine shows enable in bios no, even though it is.  Any suggestions on some settings to change to get this resolved?


----------



## StefanM (Jun 4, 2021)

madd0g said:


> Hi all - a little late to the game, but mine shows enable in bios no, even though it is.  Any suggestions on some settings to change to get this resolved?


Select enabled instead of auto in BIOS menu


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 4, 2021)

StefanM said:


> Select enabled instead of auto in BIOS menu


Try that.

Your Device Manager screenshots confirms that Resizable BAR is disabled


----------



## madd0g (Jun 4, 2021)

There is no enabled option.  Only auto...  It is a crosshair viii formula mobo.

PX1 tool shows the following


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 4, 2021)

Relevant specs:
Ryzen 5 3600
ASUS ROG Strix B350-F Gaming
PNY GTX 690 (custom-named to GTX 692)

Die #1:


Spoiler








Die #2:


Spoiler


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 4, 2021)

madd0g said:


> There is no enabled option.  Only auto...  It is a crosshair viii formula mobo.
> 
> PX1 tool shows the following
> View attachment 202793


Did you install the VBIOS update for 3090 to add BAR support?


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 4, 2021)

Works great here with my 3080.


----------



## Naki (Jun 4, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Relevant specs:
> Ryzen 5 3600
> ASUS ROG Strix B350-F Gaming
> PNY GTX 690 (custom-named to GTX 692)
> ...



Die #1, #2 -- who died here?!


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 4, 2021)

Naki said:


> Die #1, #2 -- who died here?!


2 680s died to become 1 690.
They shall forever be remembered.


----------



## madd0g (Jun 4, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Did you install the VBIOS update for 3090 to add BAR support?


When running msi live update, there are no updates available.  I just got the card yesterday, so I assume since no updates are available that it came with the latest bios.?.?

When gpu z says bios not configured, that would mean mobo bios right?  Not gpu?  Or could it be either/or.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 4, 2021)

madd0g said:


> that would mean mobo bios right?


Correct. I haven't figured out a way to detect NVIDIA VBIOS BAR support


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 4, 2021)

madd0g said:


> When running msi live update, there are no updates available.  I just got the card yesterday, so I assume since no updates are available that it came with the latest bios.?.?
> 
> When gpu z says bios not configured, that would mean mobo bios right?  Not gpu?  Or could it be either/or.


never trust live update to tell you the right thing go take a look at MSI's website for yourself chances are good there's an updated vBIOS sitting there


----------



## madd0g (Jun 5, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> never trust live update to tell you the right thing go take a look at MSI's website for yourself chances are good there's an updated vBIOS sitting there


Yea, that's the update I have been trying to run, and it says no supported gpus.  I downloaded from msi...  the zip/executable.  then I used live update since that wasn't working, and of course it did not work either.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2021)

madd0g said:


> Yea, that's the update I have been trying to run, and it says no supported gpus.  I downloaded from msi...  the zip/executable.  then I used live update since that wasn't working, and of course it did not work either.


then you may need to contact MSI's support and ask them what the heck is going on


----------



## madd0g (Jun 5, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> then you may need to contact MSI's support and ask them what the heck is going on


Yea, did that yesterday and had an idiot reply 

Hoping someone there will help get the bios updated.  But I am still perplexed on why gpu z shows the mb bios not configured for bar, since I have all the correct settings.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2021)

Is that conversation one you had with MSI tech support if so why didn't ask about ReBAR not being enabled in the vBIOS instead of asking about low temp vBIOS,  asking about something completely different to what you were looking for is not going to get you the answer you're wanting


----------



## madd0g (Jun 5, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Is that conversation one you had with MSI tech support if so why didn't ask about ReBAR not being enabled in the vBIOS instead of asking about low temp vBIOS,  asking about something completely different to what you were looking for is not going to get you the answer you're wanting


*sigh*  I have two issues I am trying to resolve.  I would like to enable rebar, which led me to this thread.  I still have no idea why gpu-z says "
Resizable BAR enabled in BIOS   -    No," even though I have the MB bios configured correctly, and have updated the MB bios to the latest revision.  That has nothing to do with the GPU bios, as confirmed by Wizz.

Secondly, I had already starting working with MSI yesterday to determine why I cannot flash the VBIOS.  Because I would like to flash it with a 500 watt bios, versus what it came with stock.  I had not even started worrying about rebar at that time...  I started working on rebar while waiting for a reply from MSI...  I only mentioned that I haven't been able to update the VBIOS because Wizz asked "Did you install the VBIOS update for 3090 to add BAR support?"

I will likely reach out to the MB for support with rebar here shortly, but hoping someone else has come across this exact issue with my mobo and has a fix.

*update*  The issue was the VBIOS, which is weird, but FYI for anyone that has this issue in the future.  GPU-Z was showing the MB not enabled even though it was.  Once I figured out how to update the VBIOS, everything worked perfectly.

For MSI GPU owners, here was the issue.  If you download the vbios from their support page, it did not work for me.  Would not even apply.  I downloaded msi live update, and it was not working there either.  But you have to scroll all the way to the right to the bios tab at the very end, and scan for updates there.  Not the first bios tab.  Once I did that, it downloaded the latest bios and everything worked magically after that.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2021)

The Mobo your using has the same bios setup screens as my Strix x570-F Gaming mobo and you're right it does only have Disabled or Auto and I'm pretty sure that with any BIOS that has Agesa 1201 or better should enable ReBar mine has 1202 for the Agesa an shows ReBar as enabled in BIOS so yeah maybe check Asus's website for a BIOS update

*Version 3501 Beta Version
2021/04/13* 20.36 MBytes
ROG CROSSHAIR VIII FORMULA BIOS 3501
"- Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.2
- Fix USB connectivity issue

there is a new Beta bios for your mobo if you not running it then maybe give it a go mine seems to work fine which is also a beta bios haven't had any weird crap happening so give it a go it may just fix the problem you seem to be having


----------



## Girafa (Jun 24, 2021)

Good night can someone tell me what's wrong? By the manager looking at the memory I believe it is correct.


----------



## chrcoluk (Jun 24, 2021)

shows correct info for me.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 24, 2021)

Girafa said:


> Good night can someone tell me what's wrong? By the manager looking at the memory I believe it is correct.
> 
> View attachment 205181


Interesting. BAR should show as enabled. Is this a standard PC with a single graphics card? Or some external device/laptop?


----------



## Girafa (Jun 24, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Interesting. BAR should show as enabled. Is this a standard PC with a single graphics card? Or some external device/laptop?


A Desktop, x299 series with 7980xe processor, Bios uses was a forwards by the manufacturer to me through support.

In AMD's software it appears to be disabled.

In my opinion it must be something with the bios itself, despite having the resizable Bar activator, I'll talk to the motherboard support.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 24, 2021)

But then why does it say „large“ in your device manager

edit: can you type the numbers for the memory range? Is the range 16 gb big or smaller?


----------



## Girafa (Jun 24, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Mas então por que ele diz "grande" em seu gerenciador de dispositivos
> 
> editar: você pode digitar os números para o intervalo de memória? A faixa é de 16 gb maior ou menor?


Desculpe não entender onde verificar essa informação.
Poderia ser um sistema operacional ou Bios da VGA?

Translated:
I'm sorry I don't understand where to verify this information.
Could it be an operating system or VGA Bios?


----------



## Naki (Jun 24, 2021)

I think he means in Device Manager.


----------



## Girafa (Jun 24, 2021)

Naki said:


> I think he means in Device Manager.


I tried in the device manager where the memory information is, but no editing is possible there.


----------



## Naki (Jun 24, 2021)

Please note he does not want you to edit anything.
He wants you to quote the whole text there, as it is cut off slightly in your screenshot.
Repeat question:
*can you type the numbers for the memory range? Is the range 16 gb big or smaller?*


(No editing needed.)

NOTE: Do not use any non-English text in any of your replies, please! 
English-only forum here, so strange looking non-English text is not appreciated.


----------



## Girafa (Jun 24, 2021)

Naki said:


> Please note he does not want you to edit anything.
> He wants you to quote the whole text there, as it is cut off slightly in your screenshot.
> Repeat question:
> *can you type the numbers for the memory range? Is the range 16 gb big or smaller?*
> ...


Is this the requested information?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2021)

382bffffffff - 382800000000 = 16 GB

BAR is active on your system, not sure why GPU-Z says otherwise.


----------



## Girafa (Jun 25, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> 382bffffffff - 382800000000 = 16 GB
> 
> BAR is active on your system, not sure why GPU-Z says otherwise.


I still think there's something wrong, because AMD's software still has the same information on GPUZ.


----------



## planet1 (Jun 30, 2021)

Good evening,

here is beer  but without alcohol :


It's ON


 NOT QUITE




@W1zzard 
Maybe a third Resizable BAR status e.g. "system ready" on GPU-Z's front section, would curb certain expectations.


----------



## N373r (May 6, 2022)

Strange, I have enabled Rezisable BAR in BIOS, but GPUZ reports it not being enabled:


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2022)

N373r said:


> Strange, I have enabled Reziseable BAR in BIOS, but GPUZ reports it not being enabled:
> View attachment 246317



Can you provide any other information? Such as system specifications?


----------



## N373r (May 6, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Can you provide any other information? Such as system specifications?


Ah, I was distracted, forgot to add.
Motherboard - MSI PRO Z690-A DDR4
CPU - Intel i5 12600K
GPU - MSI GeForce RTX™ 3070 GAMING X TRIO
RAM (maybe irrelevant) -  2x16GB 3600Mhz - Kingston KF436C16RB1K2/32

OS - Windows 11
latest nVidia drivers - 512.59
All the settings including just enabling Resizable BAR should be correct, like disabled CSM and others.


Edit: Ah, found a solution - updated VBIOS with MSI Center from version 146 to 147 and now it seems to be working.
The BIOS version that's reported in GPUZ did not change at all which is strange though.


----------



## W1zzard (May 6, 2022)

N373r said:


> Ah, found a solution - updated VBIOS with MSI Center from version 146 to 147 and now it seems to be working.


Lost of Ampere cards need a BIOS update to support Resizable BAR.



N373r said:


> The BIOS version that's reported in GPUZ did not change at all which is strange though.


I looked into this and it's normal. Unfortunately NVIDIA isn't increasing the version number for ReBAR support, which is unfortunate, otherwise GPU-Z could tell you "Update your VBIOS" on the Resizable BAR requirements page


----------



## Shonk (Aug 14, 2022)

There are ways to acutally enable this soft lockout at the driver level

Shouldnt GPU-Z actually be checking properly instead of going through a whitelist


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2022)

Shonk said:


> There are ways to acutally enable this soft lockout at the driver level
> 
> Shouldnt GPU-Z actually be checking properly instead of going through a whitelist


GPU-Z has to rely on w1zz finding where and how to check its enabled, and support has varied over time - like with BIOS updates that dont change version numbers


----------

